# حصرى جدا شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين " ( الشماس ضياء صبرى ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (18 يوليو 2010)

*حصرى جدا شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين " ( الشماس ضياء صبرى ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.










اقدم لكم اليوم 
وبمناسبه قرب عيد القديس الانبا بيشوى حبيب المسيح

نجم فى سماء القديسين
 الشماس ضياء صبرى 

الترانيم

نجم متألق
مرد الابركسيس
سلامٌ لَكَ يا عظيم يا أنبا بيشوى
أنبا بيشوى حبيب يسوع
لحن ابيكران
طوباك يا حبيب مخلصنا
بنيوت آفا بيشوى
شجرة الفضائل
الكوكب المنير

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size : 78  MB
 (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





mediafire

megaupload

rapidshare

ziddu

fileserve

x7.to

filefactory

zshare

sendspace

zippyshare

2shared

filefront

sharebase

ifile.it

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​



 









​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصرى جدا شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين " ( الشماس ضياء صبرى ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*شكرا ليك بولا


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصرى جدا شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين " ( الشماس ضياء صبرى ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا للشريط والمجهود الرااائع جدااااا


----------



## nermeen1 (20 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصرى جدا شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين " ( الشماس ضياء صبرى ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصرى جدا شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين " ( الشماس ضياء صبرى ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا على الشريط 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2010)

*شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين للشماس ضياء صبرى*

شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين للشماس ضياء صبرى​ 


اقدم لكم اليوم 
وبمناسبه عيد القديس الانبا بيشوى حبيب المسيح​ 
نجم فى سماء القديسين
الشماس ضياء صبرى ​ 
الترانيم​ 
نجم متألق
مرد الابركسيس
سلامٌ لَكَ يا عظيم يا أنبا بيشوى
أنبا بيشوى حبيب يسوع
لحن ابيكران
طوباك يا حبيب مخلصنا
بنيوت آفا بيشوى
شجرة الفضائل
الكوكب المنير​ 
حجم الملف m78 
نسخه اصليه​ 










​ 







http://www.mediafire.com/?w2x1pebcghwu4qd​






​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين للشماس ضياء صبرى*

*شكرا ليك كوكو

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين للشماس ضياء صبرى*

ميررررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فاتن سيدهم (27 يوليو 2010)

*رد: حصرى جدا شريط " نجم فى سماء القديسين " ( الشماس ضياء صبرى ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*الف الف شكر علي شر يط نجم في سماء القدسين*
*   (شررررررررررررررررريط رائع)*

*                                   ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم امين*


----------

